# Help with Canadian hatcheries??



## brogerschwiler (Jan 1, 2014)

Okay so I'm having a real problem here... I live in Ontario, Canada and the only place I can order chicks from is my local TSC but the thing is they don't really have that great of a selection and then when I go online to google chicken hatcheries in Canada or Ontario I seem to not find many and all the good well know hatcheries are in the USA!!! So if anyone knows of somewhere please help because I would like to get some more breeds later on but my TSC doesn't have them....


Brooke 
Proud owner of 5 Pygmy goats (and many other animals...)


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about looking for breeders?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Is pick up in the USA possible? If so, check out McMurray: http://www.mcmurrayhatchery.com/canadian_supplement.html

If that's not possible, then you might want to take a look at http://www.backyardchickens.com/ and ask on there since they are a chicken specific forum.

Good luck!


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Frey's hatchery, Millpond hatchery and I think there are a few more. Gosh, we had old catalogues around here from a few years ago, maybe I can find them. Where in Ontario are you from?


----------

